# ένα γύρο ή ένα γύρω;



## psifio (Apr 13, 2008)

Πήγα να γράψω "Κοίταξε ένα /jíro/" και σκάλωσα. Πώς γράφεται, ένα γύρο ή ένα γύρω (και μία ή δύο λέξεις;)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει το επίρρημα "γύρω", με επισήμανση ότι η ορθότερη γραφή είναι "γύρο", αλλά αγνοεί τη φράση.

Ο Πάπυρος δίνει το επίρρημα "γύρω", με εναλλακτικές "γύρο" και "γύρα", τη φράση την αγνοεί (αλλά έχει τη φράση "τα φέρνω γύρω", πράγμα που με παραξένεψε γιατί τη γύρα την έχει ξεχωριστό λήμμα, κι απ' όσο ξέρω η φράση είναι "τα φέρνω γύρα/βόλτα").

Το ΛΚΝ δίνει το επίρρημα "γύρω" (και μάλιστα με εναλλακτική ετυμολόγηση από το γύρωθεν με αποβολή της κατάληξης), αλλά δέχεται την επιρρηματική φράση "ένα γύρο" στο λήμμα γύρος.

Τελικά γράφεται και με τους δύο τρόπους;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2008)

*Κοίταξε ένα γύρο.*

Από το ουσιαστικό προέρχεται το επίρρημα _γύρω_, που πήρε την κατάληξη -ω από την επίδραση των επιρρημάτων σε -ω.

Ωστόσο, με άρθρο εδώ, είναι φανερό ότι το «γύρο» είναι ουσιαστικό και το «ένα γύρο» επίρρημα (και θα μπορούσε να γίνει «ολόγυρα»).


----------



## psifio (Apr 13, 2008)

Καλώς! :)
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2008)

α. Ο Κριαράς δέχεται ως έτυμον του "γύρω" μόνο την αιτιατική της λέξης "γύρος". Επομένως, εάν το δεχθούμε αυτό, η μορφή "έναν γύρο" (ως αιτιατική) είναι προγενέστερη της "ένα γύρω".
β. Ο Βοσταντζόγλου δίνει και "γύροθεν" και "γύρωθεν".
γ. Πάλι ο Βοσταντζόγλου, παραθέτει ουσιαστικό "τα γύρω" ως συνώνυμο του "τα πέριξ".
δ. Τέλος, δίνει λέξη "γύρος" που περισπάται (=περίπατος, πιλόγυρος, τμήμα αγώνος), και λέξη "γύρος" που οξύνεται (=κύκλος, περιστροφή, κράσπεδο).


Edit: Χμφμρμ, με πρόλαβε ο Νίκος...


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2008)

Τα λεξικά δεν διαφωνούν ως προς την ετυμολόγηση του «γύρω». Μόνο που τα λεξικά του Κέντρου προτείνουν να αρχίσουμε πάλι να γράφουμε «γύρο» (για να μην έχει διλήμματα το psifio;).

Ωραία η επισήμανση του «τα γύρω». Να προσθέσω και «τους γύρω». Παράδειγμα ΛΚΝ: _Ας μην ενοχλούμε τους γύρω_.

Για την περισπωμένη έχω να πω ότι το μόνο που θυμάμαι ακόμα είναι ότι το μακρό πριν από το βραχύ έπαιρνε περισπωμένη — και όλες τις υποπεριπτώσεις έχω φροντίσει να τις ξεχάσω. Sheer bliss.

Να αναφέρω κι ένα αστείο: Ευτυχώς που λέμε πια «τα φέρνω βόλτα». Γιατί κάποτε φαίνεται (σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Πάπυρου) ότι λέγαμε και «τα φέρνω γύρο» — με το ίδιο δίλημμα: _γύρο_ ή _γύρω_; Ο Πάπυρος δεν έχει δίλημμα: αναφέρει τον ιδιωματισμό και στον _γύρο_ και στο _γύρω_, και με τις δύο γραφές.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 1, 2008)

Η πιο πρόσφατη μετάφραση των Δαιμονισμένων του Ντοστογιέφσκι (εκδόσεις Ίνδικτος) πρέπει να περιέχει τουλάχιστον εκατό φορές (χωρίς υπερβολή) τη φράση "ένα γύρ*ω*". Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μόνο στον Λουντέμη είχα ξαναδεί τη φράση με αυτή τη γραφή. Και αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί να μην γράψουμε "κοίταξε γύρω του";


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2015)

Το θεωρώ εντελώς παράλογο αυτό το «ένα γύρω» (αντί για «ένα γύρο») και σήμερα έπεσα πάνω του σε κείμενο του Γιώργου Παπαχρήστου: «Και όλοι οι άλλοι ένα γύρω να παρακολουθούν το θείο (κωμωδιό)δραμα και να χασκογελούν».

Εξίσου παράλογο με το διαδεδομένο «πόσο χρονών».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2019


----------

